# TMC problem



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm getting an error message when trying to watch tmcxw or tmc-w, never had the problem.

The receiver has detected that the HD television or the digital connection to TV does not support hdcp. This event is not available on this TV.

This happens on any show. From Hopper and 1 year old 60" Panasonic plasma.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

First thing I would try is resetting the receiver... Unplug it for a minute and then plug it back in. I have seen authorization glitches show up sometimes that this would fix on other receivers.

_Moving to Hopper forum where you might get more help._


----------



## tcatdbs (Jul 10, 2008)

That did it. Thanks. Very strange!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Glad to hear it. I've never seen the HDMI error message... but every once in a while on my 922 I used to get the "you aren't subscribed to this channel" error and I would have to do the same thing to fix it.

I know there are some incompatibilities with Dish and some HDTVs with the HDCP handshaking... but since you said this was something that had worked before, I was hoping it would be the power-cycle-fixes-it kind of glitch.


----------

